# st.joe report?



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

heard the same thing about pucker however they were all skams unfortunately. every fish pic so far this winter that ive seen from above berrien has been a holdover. even the 3 from yesterday


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

I doubt there all holdovers. if the ladders open thenn theres fish passing through.......


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

steelheader12345 said:


> I doubt there all holdovers. if the ladders open thenn theres fish passing through.......


opinions do vary


----------



## steelySMASHER1/0treble (Feb 26, 2009)

yah i know steelys they are def not hold overs i saw some goin up the ladder when it was open a couple days back.


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

steelySMASHER1/0treble HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. HAHAHAH That just cracks me up.


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

check the IPs if you would like its not me. infact ill have john and whit do it right now.


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

I cant take it anymore . You got me . I didnt mean to . It just happened . It was me . :evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile

Good Luck and Safe Trips ....................... Walldady


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

You know what this thread needs? A photo of something that Spanky has been cooking up lately!


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

supposedly these guys are in berrien county filming an episode:lol:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

hahaha, thanks Kory, yeah, I think this thread has run its course, so I'll high jack it. Tomorrow its Boneless leg of lamb, sheppards pie and home made Irish loaf bread.

On the sunday of daytone we had a party to go to, so I fired up the pit and done some bacon wrapped pork tenderloin medallions.










and some BBQ beans.










and smoked stuffed mushrooms and fatty balls.










Thats all I got right now.I post tomorrows smoke in the BBQ forum section!

You kids play nice now!


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

Now that is some delicious looking food right there!


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Spanky said:


> hahaha, thanks Kory, yeah, I think this thread has run its course, so I'll high jack it.


Not so fast O father of the grill...

Lets look into this a bit further... Ladder Keeper... Is this the correct terminology for the maintenance technician who maintains the ladder? I mean really, it seems that in todays economy one would have to be more diversified and offer a much wider scope of work . I think this needs further evaluation...:16suspect


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I would think if it was a water temp issue, then it would open sometime this weekend. I hope.


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

All St. Joseph River ladders are open including Indiana. No fish are passing yet. The water temperature on March 4 was still 35 degrees. We should see some fish moving by this weekend or early next week. The fish don't use the ladder until temps are above 39 degrees.


----------



## STEELCHASER5150 (Aug 23, 2006)

Jay Wesley said:


> All St. Joseph River ladders are open including Indiana. No fish are passing yet. The water temperature on March 4 was still 35 degrees. We should see some fish moving by this weekend or early next week. The fish don't use the ladder until temps are above 39 degrees.


 Well, I guess that settles that, only took three pages...Now you two can quite arguing and just FISH !


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

But what about the "ladder keepers"? That seems like such a meager title.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

DangerDan said:


> But what about the "ladder keepers"? That seems like such a meager title.



go back to work Dan, and smf is back up, so you can leave the medication at home now!


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

Jay Wesley said:


> All St. Joseph River ladders are open including Indiana. No fish are passing yet. The water temperature on March 4 was still 35 degrees. We should see some fish moving by this weekend or early next week. The fish don't use the ladder until temps are above 39 degrees.


thanks jay for clearing that up. hopefully mother nature doesnt dump on us again right before the weekend. also jay i was wondering where i could purchase an annual state park pass in sw michigan. can they do that at warren dunes? i usually just wait until i go up north either to ludington or silver lake.

anyways thanks again,

mark


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Spanky said:


> go back to work Dan, *and smf is back up*, so you can leave the medication at home now!


Liar! 
And besides, I dont do meditation...


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

Park stickers are available at any state park and at each Operation Service Center.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

DangerDan said:


> Liar!
> And besides, I dont do meditation...



Thats it mister

heres your sign


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/




Booyah!


----------



## Sprig (Jul 18, 2004)

TheUrbanMustache said:


> thanks jay for clearing that up. hopefully mother nature doesnt dump on us again right before the weekend. also jay i was wondering where i could purchase an annual state park pass in sw michigan. can they do that at warren dunes? i usually just wait until i go up north either to ludington or silver lake.
> 
> anyways thanks again,
> 
> mark


You can also order them online via DNR website. It takes 1 - 2 days and they'll arrive in the mail. Just got mine last week.

Here's a link; 

http://apps.michigan.gov/michiganestore/public/categorydisplay.aspx?categoryId=5


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

So is the st joe report thread ever gunna see a report again?:sad: The charters have done very bad the last 2 days i know, Tim only took 1 yesterday an today so far, I was wondering about down lower if anyone has been down to the S club or further.


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

I swung by the club yesterday and fished for about an hour. no hits. the water is still a bit to high for fishing that particular location via wading. Saw one caught a bit further down with chunk spawn.
BTW a small trib to the joe that runs behind my house has a few hitting the gravel already. So the fish are on the move up.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Tomorrow is tourney day, all the guys I have spoken with over the last 3-4 days have been skunked. I guees we'll see what shakes out in the mornin!


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> So is the st joe report thread ever gunna see a report again?:sad: The charters have done very bad the last 2 days i know, Tim only took 1 yesterday an today so far, I was wondering about down lower if anyone has been down to the S club or further.


here's a report. the only folks to hook up on chrome were running "searching leaders" at a minimum of 10' in length. many folks acting like they own the river down there saturday. saw tim schaeffer land one fish in a sea of boats. i felt bad for him because all morning he was getting low holed by the many many boats up by the dam. tried to fish away from the crowds and the end result was boats parking where they could fish from shore. i dont really understand how you can drive up from paducah kentucky and park your boat 5-10 feet from shore at a popular shore angler spot. not only did they not hook anything but they completely and rudely cut off every person that was there fishing from shore before this boat dropped anchor. the other side wasn't any better. one duo in a boat decided the best option for fishing high water was tying up to a fallen tree right in the middle of another MUCH MORE popular shore angler spot. upon watching this go down the big guy in the front of the boat almost got tossed from the boat as the navigationalist in the back was apparently learning to tiller steer his boat.:lol: (and yes it would have been funny) then to top it all off nobody was "synchronized drifting". many of the teniored locals didnt even fish while this was going on. anyways i wonder what all the guys stir crazy for the walleyes are going to do? they have a few days left and the joe isn't looking to promising for this weekend.


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

And Mark you wonder why I like fishing the frog water. Synchronized drifting is easy even for me down there.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Friday 3/6, Pulled plugs from Deer track launch down to Sptsmn. 4 takes / 2 hookups / two in the boat, lots of moss in the flow, clarity WAS good then 2-3'. done with that River til Fall, see you then....


----------



## dbkski (Mar 12, 2007)

Does anyone have pictures of the river near the dam or
Shamrock? Pops and I have fished there for 12 years and
have never seen the river at flood stage. I checked the
flow chart and it is at double what is considered high. I
just can't imagine what the river looks like. We have a
14 ft row boat so I don't think we will make the trip until
things calm down a lot.


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

Does anyone know if the laddr is open???????????:lol:


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

swmfdotcom said:


> Does anyone know if the laddr is open???????????:lol:


Yes. i was just there 10 mins ago and didnt see a single fish go through.


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

swmfdotcom said:


> Does anyone know if the laddr is open???????????:lol:


rangeline doesn't open until the end of april:lol:


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

The paypond is destroyed, completely silted in...

Stop by and check it out yourselves, will be lucky to hold 20 fish there this coming Summer, if any hold there at all...


----------



## Ruckbeat (Mar 11, 2009)

What do you guys think for the coming weekend?!? Gonna be any good for Steelhead on the St. Joe? Also, anyone have any success by the Buchanan Dam?


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm sure it will be on fire, always is when I head North...


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks pretty prime for the weekend to me. Waters coming down and the temps are warming up. I'd go If I could.


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

Ruckbeat said:


> What do you guys think for the coming weekend?!? Gonna be any good for Steelhead on the St. Joe? Also, anyone have any success by the Buchanan Dam?


get on down there! the boat launch @ buchanan(east side) is under water which tells me the fishing is great!!!


----------



## Ruckbeat (Mar 11, 2009)

I am new to the world of Steelhead fishing. Gotta be honest....I don't know if that was sarcasm or not!! Seriously though, everybody fishes at Shamrock, I don't know enough about the world of Steelhead or their biosphere to know why they concentrate there and not at Buchanan (or Niles, or S.B. or Mish...etc.) What determines what portion of the river holds fish and at what time?


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

Lots of steelhead going through the Berrien Springs Ladder this week. The Buchanan and Niles sections should have more fish by the weekend.


----------



## Ruckbeat (Mar 11, 2009)

Had a bite tonight, no hookset, but definately a bite! Feeling pretty encouraged!


----------

